# Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!



## WissenEddy (23. Juli 2014)

*Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Hallo Leute,
erstmal eine kleine Vorgeschichte.....
Als ich eines Tages am Pc spielen war, ist plötzlich mein pc ausgegangen, es kam ein schwarzer Bildschirm und der Pc startete neu. Ich dachte mir damals nichts dabei und spielte einfach weiter, jedoch kam es dann zum 2 neustart und ich fing an mir sorgen zu machen. Daraufhin schraubte ich meinen Pc auf um nachzuschauen ob alles in Ordnung ist. Ich bemerkte das meine Grafikkarte sehr heiß war ( 80 - 90 Grad ) und ich merkte das auf meinem Pc Bildschirm ein "blauer Strich ist " der nicht mehr wegging. Am Tag darauf schleppte ich meinen Pc zu ARTL wo ich ihn gekauft habe und fragte was das Problem sei, sie sagten sie prüfen es und ich soll in 4-5 Tagen nochmal kommen. 5 Tage später holte ich ihn ab und der nette Verkäufer sagte mir das keine Probleme auftraten und nichts passiert ist und das ein Mann die Lüfter reinigte. Also dachte ich mir jetzt ist alles in Ordnung : jedoch vorgestern kam es zu einem erneutem Absturz und ich mach mir jetzt wieder Sorgen was sein könnte. Die Kühler hab ich mit Pressluft ausgeblasen, trotzdem wird nichts besser. Was denkt ihr? Ich muss noch dazu sagen, dass ich im oberen Stockwerk lebe und es in meinem Zimmer sehr warm werden kann in dieser Jahreszeit, aber was soll ich dagegen tun? Muss ich einen besseren Kühler kaufen? Oder liegt es an einem ganz anderem Problem? Und was kostet ca. ein neuer Kühler?
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Thallassa (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Allen voran wurde das wichtigste vergessen:
Was ist im PC verbaut? 
Bitte auflisten.


----------



## WissenEddy (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Hallo,
was magst du den alles wissen?
Weil die Namen der Kühler weiß ich nicht oder kann man das irgendwo nachschauen?


----------



## Thallassa (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Notfalls ein Foto machen.
Generell aber:
Cpu, Mainboard, Netzteil, Gehäuse und natürlich das Problemkind, die Grafikkarte.


----------



## WissenEddy (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Grafikarte ist die NVIDIA GeForce GTX550 Ti
andere Sachen sind als bilder...
hoffe das reicht


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Nein, ALLES. ALLE Komponenten incl Gehäuse und CPU Kühler. Im Ernst!

PS: Netzteil ist Schrott. Wäre deine GPU nur überhitzt hätte sich wahrscheinlich nur der Treiber zurückgesetzt. Blackscreen mit Reboot ist eher ein zu schwaches Netzteil das seine Grenze kennengelernt hat.

PPS: Der Service im Laden, vermutlich auch ARLT Computer wird dir eher raten in ne Kellerwohnung zu ziehen als dir zu gestehen das ihr eigens gelabeltes Netzteil Schrott ist!

Bei der Umfrage fehlt: Einen vertrauenswürdigen Händler aufsuchen und sich beraten lassen, eventuell gibts auch PCGH Schrauber vor Ort in deinem Gebiet. Link.

Am sinnvollsten wäre aber sich im Forum Beratung zu holen, hier hat keiner einen Gewinn daran ob du Marke x oder y kaufst. Hier wird nach anderen Kriterien beraten, darum ist die vollständige Auflistung der Komponenten auch so wichtig.


----------



## WissenEddy (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Sorry, aber ich kenne mich nicht wirklich aus mit computern und ich weiß nicht wo ich nachschauen muss, um die Namen herauszufinden


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Findest du denn einen Link oder Beschreibung zu dem PC. Scheint ja was Komplettes gewesen zu sein. Irgend ein Name oder Typenbezeichnung? Alternativ könntest du mit (z.B.) AIDA 64 so ziemlich alles auslesen. Der PCGH Bastler vor Ort ist die beste Chance jemand unabhängigen drüber schauen zu lassen, würde dir sehr empfehlen dir da jemand aus deinem Umkreis zu suchen. Da ist ne Stunde zugucken und Fragen stellen unbezahlbar wenn du selbst nicht so tief drin steckst.
Und das Fachwissen was einige hier mit bringen kostet dich anderswo locker 120€ die Stunde, also such dir unbedingt mal einen von den Bastlern.

Und willkommen im Forum!   Höchste Zeit bei deiner Kiste,   (nicht Falsch verstehen, jeder hat mal klein angefangen)

PS: Ein neuer Kühler "könnte" durchaus helfen, da durch niedrigere Temperaturen auf der GPU auch etwas weniger Strom verbraucht wird. (bei gleichem Takt). Verursacher bleibt für mich aber das Netzteil und ist kostenmäßig von nem neuen GPU Kühler nicht weit weg. Also der Kühler ist nicht das Problem, eher leidtragende Komponente die evtl. zur Verbesserung beiträgt, aber mehr nicht.


----------



## WissenEddy (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Danke! 
Möchtest  du was wissen? Hab jz Aida 64 mal heruntergeladen und kann nun alles eigentlich sagen


----------



## Bettlerfield (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Hat doch schon oben geschrieben was er wissen will


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Jupp, such dir wirklich jemand mit Wissen ausm Freundeskreis oder hier ausm Forum^^ Der Rest mit Aida64 ist nur Werte vergleichen, dazu musst DU aber etwas in diese Werte interpretieren können. Ist einfacher wenn dir jemand zeigt worauf es ankommt und was welche Änderung bewirken kann.
(Und die kosten auch nix, für n Eis oder kühles Bier ( je nach Alter und Geschmack ) nehmen die sich definitv mehr Zeit als die bei Arlt in den 5 Tagen investiert haben.)
@Bettlerfield: Im Schreibfluss kommen so manche Ideen^^ Hauptsache er bekommt mal echte Hilfe und lässt sich nicht nur das Portemonnaie leeren.

So auf die Ferne möchte ich bei diesem Problem eigentlich nicht anfangen zu experimentieren.

PS: Jaaaaa, hab schon gesehn das es ein Boxed is   der Rest wäre trotzdem interessant gewesen.


----------



## Esinger (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

also als erstes würde das drecksteil von nt rausschmeissen und gegen ein be quiet e9 mit 480 nehmen oder antec classic mit 450 watt
und den rest würde ich später darum kümmern  das nt muss schnell raus damit keine schäden durch das nt erstehen können


----------



## WissenEddy (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Und bei Computertyp : ACPI x64 - based PC


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Und genau das mein ich, wir reden schon an einander vorbei un sind erst beim Vorgeplänkel^^. Ich meine eine Typen / PC Beschreibung wie ausm Prospekt. Wie mein Medion Notebook in der Signatur, da steckt fast alles in der Typenbezeichnung X6821. Sowas meinte ich. 

PS: Bin aber erstmal raus für heute. Such dir Bitte einen Bastler vor Ort, ich schwöre dir wird ein Licht aufgehen. Ansonsten wirst du hier aber auch schriftlich versorgt, dauert eben länger und Missverständnisse sind vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Bettlerfield (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Genau erstmal neues Netzteil und sich an den abstürzen erfreuen 

Ich glaub er ist schon glücklich wenn der pc nicht mehr abschmiert


----------



## Lok92 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Also das dein Netzteil ziemlicher Müll ist, haben wir ja nun herausgefunden. Daher würde ich dort dringendst handeln und mir ein neues suchen  
Was die Sache mit deinen Abstürzen angeht, kann es Gut sein das dein Netzteil hier zuwenig Leistung bekommt aber auch das deine Grafikkarte schlicht zuheiß wird.
Ich hatte einen ähnlichen Fall, damals bei meiner Gigabyte Geforce 570 sie wurde zuheiß, und der Pc ging komplett aus.

Du könntest dir Tools wie z.b GPU-Z herunterladen, das Tool hat ne nette Eigenschaft das es eine "Log to File" Option anbietet. 
Heißt auf Klartext, das es deine Temps, Spannungen etc. der Grafikkarte in dein Dokument auf deinem Pc speichert. Und du so in
der Lage bist alles "Schwarz auf Weiß" zuhaben. Und umzusehn wie heiß deine Grafikkarte wirklich wird.

Alternativ wäre es natürlich sicherer, da du anscheind wirklich nur weißt wie die Kiste angeht dir jemanden aus deinem Freundeskreis oder einen der PCGH Schrauber aufzusuchen.
Wir können dir hier viel im Forum schreiben, schluss letzlich versteht du aber wahrscheinlich nur die Hälfte und wirst kaum wissen was du eigentlich gerade machst.
Hat niemand aus deinem Freundeskreis, in irgendeiner Art wissen von Technik bzw. Pc?

GPU-Z - Info-Tool fr Grafikkarten und GPUs


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*



Bettlerfield schrieb:


> Genau erstmal neues Netzteil und sich an den abstürzen erfreuen
> 
> Ich glaub er ist schon glücklich wenn der pc nicht mehr abschmiert



Wenn du hier konstruktiv nichts beitragen kannst und die Lösungsvorschläge für den TE lächerlich machst ist das wohl das falsche Forum für dich. Bis jetzt kam von dir noch gar nichts brauchbares. Sammel deine Posts in Threads lieber wo es nicht so auffällt.


----------



## WissenEddy (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Danke für die Antworten !
Und ja ich habe echt nicht soviel Ahnung von Computern ^^
Ich kenne schon ein paar Leute die sich mit pcs beschäftigen, aber ob sie selber Teile einbauen können, weiß ich nicht.
Also denkt ihr jz ich brauch ein neues Netzteil? Oder auch neue Kühler?


----------



## Esinger (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

als erstes ein neues nt und einen neuen kühler wenn du willst und wenn du das geld für beides hast dann ja sonnst als erstes das nt raus

so zum nt nochmal hier ein video wass passieren kann mit billich nt Inter Tech CP750W = Chinaböller.flv Video - esinger - MyVideo


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Netzteil , aber such dir bitte trotzdem einen BASTLER VOR ORT.

Denn ich denke selbst dieser Umbau macht dir schon Schwierigkeiten. Für alle die sich dort im Thread gemeldet haben ist es ein Kinderspiel und Erklärungen gibts Live 4 free.

Meine Befürchtung, wenn du mit dem Wissen zu ARLT gehst verkaufen die dir eher nen neuen PC als n alternatives Netzteil. Ob das nun notwendig ist wage ich nicht zu beurteilen, aber das dass vorhandene Netzteil schlecht ist werden die dir nie eingestehen!


----------



## Bettlerfield (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Bis jetzt hat der TE leider noch nicht soviele Information bereitgestellt das mann helfen könnte.

edit. Kannst mal bei google 550ti zu heiß suchen oder sowas da waren schon mehrere beiträge.


----------



## Lok92 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Dann frag deine Freunde einfach mal, immerhin kostet Fragen nichts 
Ja wie bereits gesagt, jeder hat mal klein angefangen also von daher ist das halb so wild^^

Also ein neues Netzteil brauchst du aufjedenfall ein neues, denn es gibt manche hier im Forum die nennen so ein Netzteil wie du es gerade verbaut hast schlichtweg einfach nur Chinaböller! 
Allerdings wie gesagt, ich hatte dieses Problem auch das meine Grafikkarte zuheiß wurde und der Pc ausging. Scheint ein untypisches Zeichen zusein aber ein durchaus mögliches. Daher ist nicht 
Garantiert, das wenn du ein neues Netzteil hast dein Problem gelöst ist. Daher solltest du beide Optionen in Betracht ziehn.

Jedoch wäre es Hilfreich, wenn du wie ich dir vorgeschlagen habe das Tool "Gpu-Z" anwendest und dir mal einen "Log" erstellen lässt. Da du anscheind die Temp noch nie wirklich gemessen hast, 
eher geschätzt, oder?


----------



## ratmal86 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Lade dir doch mal eine Trial-Version von Aida herunter: Downloads | AIDA64
Nach der Installation öffnest du diese. Dann geht auf *Computer* und *Übersicht*.


----------



## WissenEddy (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Danke Shorty du bist sehr nett !
Leider habe ich bei deiner Liste keinen gefunden in Ulm !
Ich denke aber das ich erstmal zu einem Bastler gehe und ihn Frage !
Lg


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Sicher ob die Grafikkarte eventuell ne frische Wärmeleitpaste braucht ist nicht ausgeschlossen aber auch das macht dir der Bastler vor Ort in 15min. Also bitte gehe diesen Schritt und lass dir helfen von leuten ohne finanzielle Interessen!

Bastler in der Nähe ruhig mal kontaktieren, viele pendeln auch zwischen verschiedenen Orten während der Woche. Bei Ulm müsste sich schon jemand finden lassen. Notfalls kontaktierst du mal Rosigatton, der Threadersteller, der kann sicher was vermitteln. Mit Verweis auf diesen Thread am Besten.


----------



## WissenEddy (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Ein Freund meinte gerade das es nicht am Netzteil liegen kann, weil es nur Strom überträgt?!


----------



## Lok92 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*



Ein Netzteil hat weit aus mehr an sich, als nur "Strom" zuübertragen  Es ist nicht ohne Grund so, das hier direkt jeder zuerst nachdem Netzteil fragt.


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

dann hat dein Freund keine Ahnung ein Netzteil liefert den Strom ohne den der Pc nicht arbeiten kann... 
wenn zu wenig Strom = pc aus und neustart 
hör lieber auf die Leute im Forum lass dich von den Beraten die haben mehr ahnung und wahrscheinlich fast jeder schon selbst sein Pc montiert...


----------



## Research (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*



WissenEddy schrieb:


> Ein Freund meinte gerade das es nicht am Netzteil liegen kann, weil es nur Strom überträgt?!


 
Honecker, Sie sind draußen. Wenn das Netzteil spinnt, geht nichts mehr.
So ziemlich DAS wichtigste Bauteil im PC.

So, werde auch mal Mods herbeirufen, es riecht nordisch hier. Von 2 Beteiligten.

1. Bitte mal die Artikelbeineichzug deines PCs. Notfalls Rechnung, Link etc.
2. Bilder der Grafikkarte und Mainboard. Wenn du nicht weißt was das sind: Google.de
3. Lad dir bitte Coredamage, Coretemp, GPU-Z und Furemark runter. Erklärungen kommen hierzu später.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*



WissenEddy schrieb:


> Ein Freund meinte gerade das es nicht am Netzteil liegen kann, weil es nur Strom überträgt?!



Damit wäre zumindest geklärt ob sich ein fähiger Bastler im direkten Freundeskreis befindet, NEIN.  

Bleib an dem Thread und such Bastler von hier ausm Forum, wirklich. Geht hier auch irgendwo darum nicht mehr Geld als nötig auszugeben und dir ein stabiles System zu bieten.


----------



## Esinger (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

was ist das für freund?der hat wohl von pc keine ahnung hat ,ein nt ist das wichtigste im pc wenn es nicht die power bringt dann geht gar nichts mehr oder er stürtzt ab oder es knallt wenn es ein billich nt ist und arlt nt sind billich erst recht dein nt. passiver pfc das sagt schon alles


----------



## WissenEddy (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Aber ich verstehe es nicht, ich hab den pc seit 2 Jahren und nie ist was passiert....
Außerdem stürzt er immer ab, wenn ich das spiel "league of legends"spiele nur da. Ich kann jedes Spiel spielen ohne das was passiert aber bei lol ist es ein Problemen


----------



## MountyMAX (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*



WissenEddy schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe es nicht, ich hab den pc seit 2 Jahren und nie ist was passiert....
> Außerdem stürzt er immer ab, wenn ich das spiel "league of legends"spiele nur da. Ich kann jedes Spiel spielen ohne das was passiert aber bei lol ist es ein Problemen


 
Das Netzteil ist ein Verschleißteil welches über die Zeit dauerhaft Leistung verliert, im ersten Jahr ca. 10% danach 3-5%/Jahr (wenns ich noch richtig im Kopf hab), bei deinem Chinaböller wird es wohl noch mehr sein.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Bitte mach' zwei Dinge:

(1) Lade dir AIDA64 herunter und gib' uns umfassende Infos über den Computer, der Link steht in Post #23.
(2) Öffne den PC noch einmal und mach Fotos, auf denen man die verbauten Komponenten alle gut sieht - besonders die Belüftung im Bereich Grafikkarte | CPU  Hecklüfter (unterhalb des Netzteilse nach hinten gerichtet) ist wichtig.

Da du keinen kompotenten Bastler vor Ort hast, brauchen wir ausführliche Informationen, sonst können auch wir keine Diagnose erstellen und die Probleme beheben.


----------



## micsterni14 (24. Juli 2014)

Ich bin ned weit weg von Ulm.

Aber das Problem ist scheinbar LoL!?


----------



## WissenEddy (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

So hab nun mal bei Computer ---> Übersicht nachgeschaut : 
Außerdem Bilder von den Kühlern !


----------



## stevie4one (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Aktuellen Treiber für deine Nvidia installiert? Passend wäre 337.88. Bei Treibern der 320.xx Ära gab es Probleme mit LoL.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Danke für die Bilder und die Informationen.

Die Kühlung ist ok - es ist ein ausreichend großer Hecklüfter installiert, Staubprobleme nicht erkennbar und ein Hitzestau ist sehr unwarscheinlich.

Fehlerquellen:
Hardware -> insbesondere die Grafikkarte selbst und das Netzteil,
Software -> insbesondere der Grafiktreiber, wie stevie4one schrieb.

Wenn die Treiberfrage geklärt ist, solltest du zunächst einen langen Burn-In-Test (15 Minuten mindestens) mit Furmark machen.
Läuft die Grafikkarte stabil, schaltest du Prime95 mit 4 aktiven Threads hinzu.
Stürzt der PC nur bei kombinierter Belastung ab und die Temperaturen sind überall noch vertretbar, dann ist das Netzteil zu schwach.


----------



## WissenEddy (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

So Leute wie ist das Netzteil?


----------



## Flexsist (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*



> So Leute wie ist das Netzteil?


Ich glaub das NT ist schwarz. 

LC-Power, billig NT. Dazu muss man nix mehr sagen eigentlich.

Die Amper Angaben der 12V1 & 12V2 sind auch lustig. Auf V1 "nur" 18A, aber V2 dann 20A. Ist aber sicher eh Singelrail, von daher spielt das dann auch wieder kein Leiherkasten.


----------



## Fox2010 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Lieber das Antec 450C Classic, kostet nicht soviel und taugt was.
Oder nimm eines von Bequiet wie das be quiet! E9 Straight Power (450 Watt)

Das kannste auch in einem Jahr noch in einem anderen PC nutzen ohne das du Angst haben musst das dir vielleicht die Bude abfackelt.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*



WissenEddy schrieb:


> So Leute wie ist das Netzteil?


 Seit mehr als 5 Jahren auf dem Markt und schon damals technisch nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit, besitzt auch auf der Herstellerseite keinerlei Angaben zum Wirkungsgrad.
Am besten ist es foglich in der Elektroniktonne der nächsten Sperrmüllsammelstelle aufgehoben.

Was ist eigentlich aus deinem Problem geworden?
Hast du die Posts #37 und #38 beachtet oder ignoriert?


----------



## WissenEddy (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Hm bei FurMark bin ich mir nicht sicher^^
Weil es könnte ja die Grafikkarte beschädigen oder?
Und den aktuellen Treiber für die Grafikkarte besitze ich.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

Moderne Hardware sollte über Selbstschutzmechanismen verfügen, die mechanische Schäden durch Überhitzung und Überlast verhindern. Foglich kann das Programm deiner Grafikkarte, sofern diese korrekt funktioniert, keinen Schaden zufügen.


----------



## Flexsist (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt trotz Kühler?!*

*Nein* nicht wegwerfen!!! Ich recycle seit neustem NT's. Ich bau aus einem Teil des Cases einen Lüfterständer für den Schreibtisch. Kein Witz jetzt. Wer NT's rumliegen hat die im Grunde Schrott sind PM an mich bitte. 
Aber nur 120mm.

MfG


----------

